# Bank fees



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Just a warning, we have a Sabadell account where as long as we pay 600€ a month there are no fees. Well I missed the month February and now we have been charged per transaction for three months. Once the account is changed it doesn't matter what happens.

I understand it's my fault, but I am annoyed they didn't tell me and also made us go in and sign new forms to go back to the old account. 

I stopped in at Bank Inter and they said they warn you for three months before it changes. 

I am shopping around for another bank and am asking if anyone uses OpenBank as they say there are no fees at all.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm with Sabadell and l have to pay €700 a month to get free banking, strange that!!!

From what i can see about openbank it is a part of the Santander group so it should be ok.


Steve


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

tebo53 said:


> I'm with Sabadell and l have to pay €700 a month to get free banking, strange that!!!
> 
> From what i can see about openbank it is a part of the Santander group so it should be ok.
> 
> ...


I have checked online and it is 700€, he said 600€ today, grr! It's been an annoying day but at least it's got me looking at options.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can´t stand Sabadell....fees....staff....infrastructure. Every branch seems to play by their own rules.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

danboy20 said:


> Can´t stand Sabadell....fees....staff....infrastructure. Every branch seems to play by their own rules.


It seems they are more like franchises than branches of a company. The local one could not change the account for me, I had to go back to where I opened it. Not very helpful in either location.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Simon22 said:


> I am shopping around for another bank and am asking if anyone uses OpenBank as they say there are no fees at all.


No fees?



> The first two transactions per month at the Banco Santander offices in Spain are free. From the third, we will only charge € 1 per operation.


Frequent questions

Under: How can you enter and withdraw cash? And with your check book?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Simon22 said:


> Just a warning, we have a Sabadell account where as long as we pay 600€ a month there are no fees. Well I missed the month February and now we have been charged per transaction for three months. Once the account is changed it doesn't matter what happens.
> 
> I understand it's my fault, but I am annoyed they didn't tell me and also made us go in and sign new forms to go back to the old account.
> 
> ...


I use Bankia and don´t pay any fees. I don´t make any regular deposits, just transfer money from the UK as and when needed. Take a look at their web page: https://www.bankia.es/en/retail-banking/accounts-and-cards/accounts/cuenta-on


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

The Skipper said:


> I use Bankia and don´t pay any fees. I don´t make any regular deposits, just transfer money from the UK as and when needed. Take a look at their web page: https://www.bankia.es/en/retail-banking/accounts-and-cards/accounts/cuenta-on


Thanks, I have done an online Openbank application, but have bookmarked this too.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Simon22 said:


> It seems they are more like franchises than branches of a company. The local one could not change the account for me, I had to go back to where I opened it. Not very helpful in either location.


I inherited my Sabadell account, because Lloyds bought Halifax (used to be free transfers between UK and Spain) then Sabadell swallowed Lloyds. 

The charges started to become silly, and the final nail in the coffin was a charge of 2.50 for an internal transfer to another Sabadell account. 

To upgrade or close the account, I had to go to the original bank it was opened (what about if this was Madrid?) So I thought if I have to go to Arroyo for anything, it will be to close this rip off account. 

The staff in the branch in Calahonda are hopeless!


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm looking to leave Sabadell. I have an account that charges €30.00 per quarter. I tried to sign up for the Openbank account today but soon got to the stage when I was asked whether I was tax resident in Spain or not. I answered no and the process immediately terminated (apparently "coming soon" for non residents). I own a property in Spain and have a current account at Sabadell so I couldn't understand this.

Not to be deterred I've "nearly" opened a Bankia Cuenta_On account that offers free banking. I spent ages filling in the online forms (using a Chrome browser) and getting numerous errors. I switched to Edge and the process went fairly smooth. They also have a customer services number that offers English language help. I have to go to the local office in El Campello tomorrow to prove my identify so hopefully that will be fairly straightforward.

Has anyone any experience of closing a Sabadell account?


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

tmarshall57 said:


> I'm looking to leave Sabadell. I have an account that charges €30.00 per quarter. I tried to sign up for the Openbank account today but soon got to the stage when I was asked whether I was tax resident in Spain or not. I answered no and the process immediately terminated (apparently "coming soon" for non residents). I own a property in Spain and have a current account at Sabadell so I couldn't understand this.
> 
> Not to be deterred I've "nearly" opened a Bankia Cuenta_On account that offers free banking. I spent ages filling in the online forms (using a Chrome browser) and getting numerous errors. I switched to Edge and the process went fairly smooth. They also have a customer services number that offers English language help. I have to go to the local office in El Campello tomorrow to prove my identify so hopefully that will be fairly straightforward.
> 
> Has anyone any experience of closing a Sabadell account?


I've just tried to open an online account with Bankia but they request a DNI number or resident card number for identification. I have neither as I'm non-resident and my NIE number is apparently in the wrong format. 

Could you please let us know how you get on in your local Bankia branch and whether this account is open to non-residents....Cheers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

It is open to non residents. I visited the El Campello branch of Bankia this morning and was taken step by step through setting up the account by an English speaking Spanish/Irish banker who could not have been more helpful. She said that I should have used my passport number and that I should have called in and she would have sorted it all in a few minutes. I spent at least 2 hours on their website. The account is still not finalised as my wife needs to visit to confirm her details which we'll do later.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Well I have still not heard back from OpenBank, so that's not going to be a recommendation. I guess I will look at Bank Inter next as they say it is 45€ a year.


----------

